

OpenStreetMap and You -- slides from an NYC meetup, 2012-07-16 - toomuchcoffee
http://www.emacsen.net/osm/osm-nyc-2012-07-16/#slide-0

======
toomuchcoffee
Remember now, like the second slide in the stack says: this talk is about
_you_.

